# Tripod under $100



## Harpua (Feb 2, 2006)

I am looking to buy a decent tripod for under $100, but I really have no idea what I am looking for. I know I want one that is not too heavy as I will be taking it on walks and hikes. I went to the camera store close to me the other day, but they only had 2 tripods and neither seemed all that great. Plus both were VERY heavy.

It looks like I will need to buy one online as my camera store sucks. Can anyone recommend any particular makes and models that would be good? If it matters, I  have a D70S.

I got some advice on another post that mentioned a few brands to look at, but I think I need a little more advice as there are so many tripods in each brand. Any help you can give this newbie would be hugely appreciated as I am very camera poor and don't want to waste my $ on a bad tripod. Thanks!


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd put into this perspective.....

Tripods ( assuming purchased new ) are like anything else in this hobby...  you get what you pay for.  Would you consider trusting equipment that adds up to $1000+ on a tripod that you spent less than $100?


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2006)

With that said... you can't go wrong with Bogen/Manfrotto tripods and heads.  Gitzos are generally nice too but more expensive.  I have two tripods from Bogen/Manfrotto and I'd trust either one with my equipment.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks usayit. So with that said, what is a reasonable price to expect to pay for something worthwhile?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2006)

You can pick up a cheap tripod for $20-$50.  

Plastic head and plastic or aluminum legs...not the best option but it will work in a pinch.

What ever you get, make sure to get one with a quick release head.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Mike. i would not have known to look for that. Do the less expensive models have that or will I only find a quick release if I drop some $?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2006)

No, a lot of the cheaper ones do have a quick release plate.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool, thanks!

Well I think I want to probably stay away from the real cheapo ones as I only want to have to buy one tripod and want to get something I will be happy with for a while.

I have seen Bogen/Manfrotto mentioned a number of times. What models might be worth me looking at in my price range?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is the Bogen site (Manfrotto & many other brands) http://www.bogenimaging.us/

Maybe go into a good camera shop and try a few out.  Then at least you can compare the expensive ones with the cheap ones.  If you do want to go with a cheaper one, you may get a better deal at Wal-mart or a one-hour lab type of shop.  Although, I've seen some pretty good sales on cheap tripods at my local big camera store.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 3, 2006)

The problem is that I do not have a good camera shop close by that I can get to. There are two camera shops (Ritz Camera) both about 30 minutes from my house (in different directions), but their selection is horrible. they had 2 tripods to pick from and both weighed as much as my car.

Thanks for that site. I will give that a good study!


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 3, 2006)

You can ride into Cambridge and go by the Calumet Photo.  Look them up online, they have a huuuuge selection. (Oh, the trouble I could get into at that store...)


----------



## Harpua (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't been able to get that far East in about a year with my work schedule and having a 1 year old at home. The last time I was anywhere close to Cambridge was a year ago when my daughter was born in Boston.

I will keep that store in mind though for the next time I am anywhere near that area. I am dying to spend some time in a decent photo shop!

Thanks for the advice hobbes.


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 3, 2006)

About once a month I'll make the rounds of all the pawn shops just to see what kind of camera stuff they have.  I'm mainly looking for old cameras, not necessarily working condition but more for show pieces.  I picked up a great heavy duty (but lightweight) aluminum tripod for $75.  It doesn't have gears, fluid pan, quick-release, or anything fancy so it takes a little time to set up but it will support an 8x10 view camera on a hillside!  And it straps to my backpack and follows me anywhere.


----------



## sobolik (Feb 4, 2006)

If you want a status symbol buy the $100+ tripods that are all the rage.
If you want relatively inexpensive, sturdy, very available and bulky/maybe find reasons to not carry it. go to Walmart.

If you want to get one off ebay then consider my previously posted sales pitch... 

Vintage Bilora Biloret's bought from ebay. I use Nikon FM2 and FE2 with Sigma 28-300 and 18-35 lenses. They are HEAVY and I have no stability complaints with the Biloret's. I sought diligently for the mother of all practical tripods and found it (them) in the vintage German Bilora Biloret tripods. And quality construction! They have the space saving ball head compared to the pan tilt. I do not need a panning handle. I bought the 3 I have on ebay at less than $20.00 with shipping for each. The 3 cover every need I have. For the ultimate in a light weight pocket model, the aluminum 1007K. About 1/2 lb. Flat-ish with legs all in a row when "folded" to 10" long. Or similar Biloret aluminum model. Maybe not the most durable for the very heavy handed like me but very light. For standard tripod photos I use the awesome 2037 brass beauty with out notches. About 1 1/4 lb. This is 11" tube shape folded and what I would take with out concerns on an African safaris or other once in a life time trip. If I carry my close up bellows setup I use the 2037 model with notches. Apparently the 2037 came with and with out. The one with notches allows the legs to be literally horizontal with the camera only 4" or so off the ground. Or any other height. With a close up bellows you can see how this could be an advantage. Also it is handy to do on the roof of a car or similar. I found only one modern day equivalent at only one place in my searches. It was at Circuit City and not prominently displayed. Rather the 3 were just sitting on top shelf of the racks. They were about $20.00. What good is a big tripod that you find excuses for not taking along? I do not hesitate with these.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 4, 2006)

sobolik thanks so much. This is the exact type of info I was looking for. I love the idea of being able to get the tripod almost horizontal. I saw that in a magazine and it looked like it could come in very handy. I will  be checking out eBay for Bilora Biloret's.


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 7, 2006)

i use a hi end chepo aluminum tripod and it work great for even shooting i have used it out doors but i realy want a mono pod 
it works great for what i need but i dont have a  very demanding need for a tripod, i shoota  lot of hand held though


----------

